
Lacking inspiration for you class comments? Try the Russian national anthem - steven_pack
https://github.com/PowerDNS/pdns/blob/master/pdns/botan110signers.cc
======
Piskvorrr
Haha. Also, completely missing the point of comments: "there _needs_ to be a
comment? Okay, here's a few bytes of anything irrelevant to the code."

